
How GistScript works under the hood - alessiosantocs
http://essays.aboutalessio.com/how-gistscript-works-under-the-hood/?utm_source=hackernews
======
brudgers
GistScript might make a good "Show HN" post.

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
alessiosantocs
Hi Brudgers, thanks for pointing that out! I will post GistScript as Show HN
as soon as it's a little bit more refined. For now I'm sharing my thoughts as
simple blog posts.

